# velcro dots question..



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi aocain, Welcome to the forum!! 

I used the velcro dots last year in my 'spider's den' bathroom to attach webbing. When I removed the dots it took the paint off the wall, right down to the drywall.  We had to spackle and repaint the entire bath. Our house was built in 2003 and because this was the guest bath, which we hardly ever use, it still had the cheap builder's paint on the walls. The velcro worked fine on the tile but I would test a small area before applying it to painted walls.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

What about the 3M Command strips (not sure if that's what they're called outside Australia??) that come off clean, they do a range with velcro as well as hooks if you're concerned about the webs not sticking or hanging pictures/other decorations.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

I did a test spot with the velcro dots, and it took the paint off the wall. Opps. I would recommend testing a few areas you have in mind first. I am gonna use those Command Hooks for the walls, they come off with no issues.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Welcome! I've been using velcro dots for years & never had a problem. It works great to hang spider webs & cheese cloth from where ever you want. Have used it on both ceilings & walls. Don't forget about webbing around light fixtures (chandelier, table or floor lamps) & mirrors as well.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Haunty- what's the secret to keep the velcro dots from taking the paint off the wall?


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

When I hang stuff with velcro dots..... I would use half of the adhesive side to hold the material (cheese cloth for example) in place & lightly press the other half to the surface. Maybe other people are pressing the dot to the surface a bit harder, & causing it to stick?


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

If the paint comes off the walls the surface may not have been primed properly. This is actually a test painters use before painting "do I need to strip it down", if you put a piece of scotch tape and rip it off, and the paint comes off, you probably need to either strip it down or use very strong primer that will eat through the top layer of paint to prime it.

Of course if the adhesive is aggressive enough it'll take the paint off regardless. Also, if it was left in direct sunlight for a long time the adhesive may have hardened a little and then can't be "peeled off" anymore. A little bit of heat from a carefully applied iron (put a silicone ironing sheet or baking parchment over it so the dot doesn't stick to the iron) or heat gun may help.


----------

